# knife material unearthed



## brown down (Sep 13, 2016)

should be enough for a few knives. thats one heck of a chunk of rock for you knife makers!! damn what I would give for a set of mortise chisels made out of that stuff! prob cost me as much as a used truck lol 






uhhhmmmm well try it this way then 





BAMMMM

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

File not found or deleted. We'll take your word for it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

brown down said:


> BAMMMM



They'll probably just find out it was a VW beetle someone buried 30 years ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff I merged your posts. If you use the edit feature your original post will contain the video which is what you want versus it being 5 posts down.


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 14, 2016)

I want to know how they got the cables under the meteorite while it was still in the hole? 
Did you know...a meteor is what it's called when it's in space. When it hits earth, it's then called a meteorite. Gary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Did you know...a meteor is what it's called when it's in space. When it hits earth, it's then called a meteorite. Gary



Yes, and did you know when a big enough chunk of it is in my possession it's called early retirement?


----------



## brown down (Sep 14, 2016)

wonder what that rock is worth?


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 14, 2016)

brown down said:


> wonder what that rock is worth?



Depends on the type. That one looked stoney. Gary


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Jeff I merged your posts. If you use the edit feature your original post will contain the video which is what you want versus it being 5 posts down.




Are you sure???


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a chunk of meteor I'm thinking of offering to a knife maker buddy to make me a knife in trade fer several awesome burls I have that he can use for handles!


----------

